# Help Identify The Purpose Of This Tool



## bodaver32 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello,

I picked up the below tool at a tool sale for next to nothing.  The guy I bought it from didn't know what it was built for and neither do I.  I cleaned it up and shot it with some paint.

It is extremely well made by a company called Starlight.  I sent them pictures and they didn't offer much help other than to say they no longer make it and it was to grind angles. I can't believe it was made for that specific purpose.

My best guess it was to sharpen some type of tooling.  As you can see, the table tilts to 35 degrees and the miter fence also is adjustable.  

It has a very nice die grinder that the activation button on it locks so that it can remain on without having to hold the button down.

Second question,  the end of the grinder has 3/8 - 24 threads in it.  I screwed a collet, from a different grinder I have, in it -but because the threaded hole is not deep enough into the end, it will not squeeze the collet.  Do you think it is made for a chuck?  Any ideas what I can use to make the grinder usable?


----------



## stupoty (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello,

It looks like it should have a cone wheel from the cut out in the table, i'm presuming it's for sharpening lathe tools.

Stuart

Edit,
Does the table move away? As most of the cone wheels I have are deaper than that, humm maybe a dish wheel ?


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 4, 2015)

I wouldn't think it was for grinding, with the open slot for the miter gauge. But if that's what they say...

No idea what it may be for.


edit to add: I have an older die grinder/air motor that has a 3/8-24 stub shaft. Can with some auction stuff. I put a chuck on it, seems to work fine. It's a bit bigger than the typical one, kind of made for 2 hands. I wouldn't think you could ever drill with it. Too fast and no low speed torque. If you wanted to screw a chuck on it, just get a 3/8-34 soc set screw the right length and put it on there!


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 4, 2015)

I would just order a new $9 die grinder and set of mounted stones from HF and adapt to suit. Looks like a nice simple little rig. Mike


----------



## stupoty (Dec 4, 2015)

Tony Wells said:


> I wouldn't think it was for grinding, with the open slot for the miter gauge. But if that's what they say...
> 
> No idea what it may be for



Isn't the paralel slot method quite common on tool grinding jigs? I Seem to see it a fair bit.

For example http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...oduct_Code=141402&Category_Code=sharp-veritas

I know what your saying though as it is a place grinding grit could easily build up and cause a less than precission fit. 

Stuart


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 4, 2015)

Well sure, any disc sander I have seen has a slot, for instance. I have a little 8" & 1 x 42" belt combo sander and it has a slot and a plastic and aluminum miter gauge, and the example you show is a definite improvement over freehanding, but in most tool grinding everything is pretty well covered, as it is in surface grinding, etc. I'm trying to think of a miter slot in a grinder intended for metal, but the coffee hasn't done its work yet and I am coming up blank.


----------



## davidh (Dec 4, 2015)

its not made for a chuck.  probably a simple mandrel to hold a high speed abrasive wheel and being its without the typical disc holder that hangs out farther, this tool would have very little deflection from the inner bearing machete it a very stable tool grinder.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 4, 2015)

The Baldor tool grinder has an open miter slot in the tables.


----------



## AnthonyTVA (Dec 5, 2015)

Starlite Industries is still around:  http://www.starliteindustries.com/designs.shtml

They manufacture rotary tools to drill, mill and cut abrasive materials.  They seem to only deal in bits at present, so this is likely a table they designed to use in their manufacturing process.


----------



## chips&more (Dec 5, 2015)

I think it’s for putting a chamfer on the edge of stuff.


----------



## AnthonyTVA (Dec 5, 2015)

Or mitering compound angles.  The following page has some similar equipment:  http://www.micro-machine-shop.com/bench_grinder.htm


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd likely be tempted to try to slow her down considerably and turn her into a scraper blade sharpener.

Daryl
MN


----------



## AnthonyTVA (Dec 5, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> I'd likely be tempted to try to slow her down considerably and turn her into a scraper blade sharpener.
> 
> Daryl
> MN


With 35 degrees of tilt on the table that would be a good repurpose for it.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 5, 2015)

Well if you decide to flip it I am interested  pm me.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 5, 2015)

If you mounted a cut off wheel such as: 

http://www.eastwood.com/3-high-spee...e=&network=g&gclid=CI_msdfzxckCFYM8aQodax8M3Q

It would make very nice precision cuts.
Really cool!

If kd4gij backs out....

Daryl
MN


----------



## tq60 (Dec 6, 2015)

That would be fantastic for wood chisels and plane irons.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 6, 2015)

nice beveler


----------

